# Dad's old shark rod (rebuild)



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

So I got into shark fishing about 8 yrs ago and when I did my dad gave me this rod with a 12/0 on it. He made the rod I think sometime in the 70's back in his shark fishing prime. Him and my uncle would spend every day they could shark fishing and they caught a lot of huge sharks. This was my dads main set up which makes it really cool to me. It's a 7' 130lb blank with all aftco roller guides. The epoxy is yellowed and the colors died out with the 70's but I'm going to strip all the guides off and redo it with some modern colors. I retired the 12/0 but this rod is going to be the home for an avet 80w as soon as I can afford one. Here's the pics of the way it is now


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful. I look forward to the pics of the renewed rod. I have two new (to me) 9' glass surf rods that I will rehab soon.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

get that Senator cleaned up and the new drags put in...
it'll be even more special when you fish that combo...
love the vintage stuff.
plus, you can fish it now vs. waitng to afford an Avet.


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah the 12/0 is cleaned up and in great shape for its age and the only reason I'm not using it is because I want to keep it in the shape it's in now so I can pass it along to my son one day. I've got plenty of other set ups to use until I get my avet.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you oughtta at least consider going back with the retro look, very cool passing a rod down like that


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

your call, but why skip a generation with the combo....
that Senator will do fine and with proper care it wont be the worse for wear....
keep the streak alive.
but that's JMO.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

X2

I say fish the rod for a few years and try to get a good pic with you, the rod and a nice shark before passing it down

My Dad has been passing down the occasional gun to me for decades. I hunt them, keep them in the best condition I can and have every intention of passing each one to my son


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Did your dad tell you how he fished it backed in the 70's?


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

surfguy said:


> Looks fantastic! Did your dad tell you how he fished it backed in the 70's?


They fished mainly from the beaches and jettys back before everyone had kayaks. The only way they had to get a bait out was to swim it!! He said sometimes you would get lucky and there would be a surfer nearby that would paddle your bait out for a $1 or 2.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Tex 79 said:


> They fished mainly from the beaches and jettys back before everyone had kayaks. The only way they had to get a bait out was to swim it!! He said sometimes you would get lucky and there would be a surfer nearby that would paddle your bait out for a $1 or 2.


That's what I heard they used to do. The thought of swimming baits out for big sharks gives me the willies. Take care of that rod and 12/0. It's a classic. :smile:


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Man I would go back old school and fish that reel!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice rod! Keep it in good condition!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

every shark fisherman should swim at least one bait out in their time if they are physically able


----------



## Tex 79 (Mar 13, 2012)

jc said:


> every shark fisherman should swim at least one bait out in their time if they are physically able


Never swam one out, but I have dumped my kayak and swam back in!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had those same rollers and a 12/0 on my first shark rod back about 1975.Mine was a 130 class Hornell. I rewrapped it as it was my dads rod from the 60's.
We also got some nice'uns from the beach front back then.
I was one of the founding members of the Monster Fishermen sharking club back in the mid 70's.
Lotta good times back then.


----------

